# Meet Zorro!



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello!
So as I said earlier, I would post a pic of my new pet bunny, Zorro.
But, I can't figure out how to post pictures. Does anyone has any advice?


----------



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Meet Zorro*

I found out, and here s/he is! (S/he is too young to see what gender it is!) 
Shelby loves playing with Zorro, and they are best friends! :grin:


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

AW! I love his coloring! Such a cutie!


----------

